# Razer Anansi Keyboard Problems.



## drakedose (Feb 5, 2012)

Just purchased one, took it back because of these problems. then got a new one. Same thing. Its doubling typing keys sometimes. (not as much as the first one). and the main problem is that it just randomly types letters without me even touching it. mainly the v key. same one as before. the last keyboard actually completely switched the keys a few times. i.e. A=Q and /= !. weird stuff. Anyone know how to fix these or what could be causing it?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Are both keyboards from *Razer Anansi ?*


----------



## drakedose (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes they are


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

May be its a manufurer defect.


----------



## drakedose (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you aware of anything else it could be? I searched the internet for a problem like this with that specific keyboard and came up with nothing. So if it was a manufacturer defect I'd think there would be something about it on the internet


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have you tried another brand? have you tried it on another system?


----------

